# 2013 - 2014 NFL Discussion Thread



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

With the release of the NFL schedule tomorrow and the draft next week, we can discuss all NFL things here.

*1.* Maybe little trash talk but keep it respectful. 
*2.* As long as the thread is friendly the Mods will keep it open.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

The Cowboys will Suck
The Lions will Suck

That is all.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

4/18/13 channel 212 NFL Network 8pm est Schedule Release '13 show


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I just can't wrap my head around the NFL this early... I mostly ignore the draft and all the summer trades and stuff if I can. My ears don't perk up until the first exhibition games, and really doesn't kick in until the official start of the season.

I do the same for the NBA too, for that matter... don't care and tune out in the off-season... but love when the next season gets started.


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

I bleed Green & Gold... Packers fan for 30+ years...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I float around. I am a Panthers fan... but they haven't given us a lot to root for in a while.

I follow football differently since before NC got their team, there was no clear choice to root for... so I gravitated towards personalities that I liked. I was a 49ers fan with Joe Montana and Steve Young. I became a Chiefs fan for a bit when Joe went there. I was a Eagles fan when they had Randall Cunningham and much of the McNabb early years.

I liked the Aikman/Irvin/Smith Cowboys... but kind of soured on them when Jerry Jones "helped" Jimmy Johnson out of town. I liked Tampa until they kicked Tony Dungy to the curb... and then I became a Colts fan for a while. I rooted for the Patriots that first championship... then they beat my Panthers that year and I sort of fell away from the Patriots.

I don't just clamp onto the teams that win, as you can see... many of the teams I jumped to (Chiefs, Eagles, Colts for quite a while, etc.) didn't win the big game even if they got to it. Oh, and I became a Bills fan during their 4-consecutive trips to the Super Bowl. I was a Cowboys fan at first... but once they got theirs... and the Bills kept going back again and again, I really wanted them to win. It is still such a shame that outside of Buffalo that team is considered by a lot of people to be a failure... but they should be one of the good stories of the NFL modern era. Nobody else has gone that many times in a row, win or lose.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

PK6301 said:


> I bleed Green & Gold... Packers fan for 30+ years...


No one's perfect. :raspberry


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I've been with the Patriots since the days of Plunkett and Sam "Bam" Cunningham. Going through those dreadful 1-15, 2-14 seasons... Having your coach quit before a playoff game... Having your star wide receiver cut himself up with a knife before your first Super Bowl appearance... They've come a long way.

But it was Broadway Joe who got me into liking football in the first place when I lived in New York and latched onto the Jets for a few years. Not a Jets fan now, but I have fond memories of the team they were back then.


----------



## HinterXGames (Dec 20, 2012)

Patriots fan here also. I actually didn't get into football until later in life (from Kentucky originally, so basketball since I was a kid ofc). I moved to WV when I was younger. So when it came time to choose an NFL team to root for, I chose the Patriots because of Troy Brown, as he went to the college around my area, Marshall.  Been one ever since.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Jets trade Darrelle Revis to Tampa Bay.
http://espn.go.com/new-york/nfl/story/_/id/9195939/new-york-jets-trade-darrelle-revis-tampa-bay-buccaneers


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

I'd say the Jets got a pretty good deal. Strange contract terms. Nothing guaranteed, essentially a one year deal with multiple team options in subsequent seasons. No risk for TB either it seems. Pretty fair deal, I suppose.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

1 hour and 15 minutes to the Draft


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I see the Jets are stockpiling QB's


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Jets released Tebow

http://espn.go.com/new-york/nfl/story/_/id/9222870/new-york-jets-cut-tim-tebow


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Let the games begin!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

What a hurting the Broncos put on the Ravens

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> What a hurting the Broncos put on the Ravens
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710BST using DBSTalk mobile app


Got that right. Wow.
On a side note: GO COLTS!!!! Can't wait to see Luck in his second year.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

There was a pretty unique display of how to convert a 4th and 1 on your own side of the field!


----------

